# rc 18t diff



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

hello i have a rc18t and the rear diff keeps stripping is there something i can put in other then the plastic ones? thanks for any info


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

only stock ones are out there, are you shimming it ?? what motor are you running ?? my front one was making noise with a 6800 mamba on hard braking, but the shim kit fixed it !!


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

i havent tried shimming it , i am running the mini max motor


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes You need to shim it to adjust bevel gear play. We sell a shim kit. Also make sure the diff is not too tight.


----------

